
Ask HN: Any good coronavirus demographic datasets? - AaronWard
I know about the JHU dataset on github. I&#x27;m looking something like statistics on patient demographics such a gender, age, area, deaths, underlining health conditions etc.<p>Any help would be appreciated
======
TakakiTohno
Here is a list of global coronavirus datasets that could help you:
[https://lionbridge.ai/datasets/coronavirus-datasets-from-
eve...](https://lionbridge.ai/datasets/coronavirus-datasets-from-every-
country/)

~~~
AaronWard
Thanks very much Takaki

I can see one for South Korea, but unfortunately I don't think they have any
global ones listed :/

